# [intel P-State] Haswell I7-ULT et fréquences CPU [Résolu]

## Tanki

Bonjour à tous

j'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un ordinateur portable Dell Inspiron 7000 series (modèle 7437)

j'ai, je pense, réussi à configurer à peu près tout correctement

cependant, je ne suis pas très satisfait de la gestion des différents états du processeur

j'étais auparavant sous arch et cela semblait marcher correctement avec des vitesses oscillants entre 800 MHz et 3100 MHz (mode turbo) 

Mais je suis passé sous Gentoo (pour des raisons sentimentales mais aussi ethiques (systemd)) et après environ une vingtaine de compilation de noyau avec des options diverses et variées, je ne vois toujours pas d'amélioration...

au boot le CPU est à 2.00 GHz et lorsque je compile il ne semble pas vraiment monter dans les tours...

j'ai lu quelque part que l'option intel p-state n'était pas forcément super au point, j'ai donc testé le kernel 3.18 rc2 et cela ne change malheureusement pas grand chose...

Ma question :

quelqu'un a-t-il reussi à obtenir une bonne gestion du cpu scaling avec un processeur équivalent (c'est un ULT avec gestion de l'état C10) ?

si oui comment avez vous fait ?

si non que devrais-je faire ?

question subsidiaire, voulez vous mon .config ?

bonne journée  :Smile: 

PS : il va sans dire que j'ai  littéralement épluché tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le net sans vraiment tomber sur quelque chose d'actuel ou d'approprié à mon CPU

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Utilises-tu en complément du noyau un démon du genre cpufreq-utils ou cpufreqd ?

----------

## Tanki

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Utilises-tu en complément du noyau un démon du genre cpufreq-utils ou cpufreqd ?

 

Non, je n'utilise rien à part thermald (je ne sais plus s'il est actif ou pas)

j'ai même testé TLP, mais je n'ai constaté aucune différence

ce que je sais c'est que Arch s'en sortait très bien, et ce OOTB

c'est pour ça que je pencherai sur une config kernel...

EDIT j'ai viré le .config, bien trop long...

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé avec le noyau de Arch ?

Es-tu bien sûr que systemd n'a pas une fonctionnalité de gestion de fréquence du processeur ?

----------

## Tanki

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu essayé avec le noyau de Arch ?
> 
> Es-tu bien sûr que systemd n'a pas une fonctionnalité de gestion de fréquence du processeur ?

 

non je n'ai pas essayé avec le noyau Arch, mais j'avais fait un make localmodconfig qui est censé configurer un même noyau avec le modules présents sur une autre machine

quant a savoir si systemd a un élément de gestion du cpu throttling je n'en sais foutre rien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

>  CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y 

 

Déjà avec ca normal que ton CPU soit à  2.00 GHz.

Bascule sur conservative ou ondemand.

Peux tu poster

 *Quote:*   

> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
> 
> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/boost

 

Quand tu dis qu'il ne semble pas vraiment monter dans les tours, tu as essayé de compiler firefox, libreoffice... pour voir?

Poste emerge --info

Par contre je saisis pas, tu utilise systemd ou pas?

----------

## Tanki

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y  
> 
> Déjà avec ca normal que ton CPU soit à  2.00 GHz.
> 
> Bascule sur conservative ou ondemand.
> ...

 

hello et merci pour ton message

pour les clarifications, non je n'utilise pas systemd, j'aime pas comment ça fonctionne, je préfère openRC, c'est juste une préférence personnelle, je ne me lance pas dans le debat/troll sur ses capacités ou fonctions...

pour constater que je ne montais pas dans les tours j'ai compilé chromium, et le CPU bloque à 1.9 GHz o.O

cela étant dit j'utilise powertop et j'ai appliqué toutes les recommandations de celui ci sur la gestion de l'énergie

je suis conscient que ces recommandations limiteront mon CPU pour obtenir un gain d'énergie maximum

là je suis au boulot, donc je modifierai le gouvernor CPU ce soir en rentrant

par contre je n'ai pas les fichiers que tu me demandes de cat

voici mon emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.2.14_rc1 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.1-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

re hello

j'ai modifié le gouverneur pour le mettre à ondemand

j'ai du coup plusieurs fichiers qui sont apparus dans /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq

mais pas ceux que tu m'as demandés.

j'avais également, grace à powertop, créé un fichier dans /etc/local.d afin d'y inclure des paramètres de conservation d'énergie avancés.

par ailleurs après avoir rebooté sans xdm et sans mon script dans /etc/local.d j'ai regardé la conso via htop et powertop j'ai constaté que syslog-ng tournait beaucoup

j'ai donc regardé mon dmesg et ai constaté qu'un device usb le remplissait fortement, c'est un bug avec l'écran tactile, pour le réinitialiser je me dois de faire un 

```

cat /dev/input/by-id/[id_de_lecran_tactile]

```

et une fois cela fait, mes processeurs sont tout de suite descendus à 800 MHz ce qui est la limite basse du processeur (@2.00 GHz avec un range de 800MHz à 3,1GHZ en mode turbo)

je vais tester une compilation longue pour voir si le mode turbo se met en marche

j'espère que mon post est assez clair   :Confused:   j'ai la tête comme une enclume avec ce fichu rhume

merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

Re bonjour

bon alors en fait ça à l'air de marcher

c'est juste que gcc n'a pas l'air d'avoir trop besoin de turbo o.O

je comprends pas trop

toujours est il que pendant une compil de chromium il a fini par monter à 3.1 GHz

j'ai du coup rajouté l'id de mon écran qui déraillait dans le noyau et du coup tout va bien

plus de wake, le cpu affiche bien 800MHz quand il n'est pas sollicité

bref

merci pour le coup du ondemand il semble que c'est tout ce qu'il fallait en fin de compte ainsi que stopper le reset de l'écran tactile

ah oui, une derniere info

j'ai lu ça et du coup j'ai relativisé  :Smile: 

https://plus.google.com/+ArjanvandeVen/posts/dLn9T4ehywL

du coup je marque en [résolu] \o/

Merci encore !

----------

